# First bow- advice between these two?



## Fivestones (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi there, 

I am purchasing my first bow, and am being offered either a bowtech guardian or a martin c4 cougar. Both come with a good amount of accessories.

Does anyone have any advice between which of these would be a better long term bow for target shooting?


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Fivestones. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

Bowtech or Martin,,,,, There has got to be more choices, Dealers around there. Hoyt, Mathews and Elite have some of the greatest bows out there. But dont go and buy the first bow you see because you want one. Go to some shops and try different types out. Make sure its the right one for you.


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

Fivestones said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am purchasing my first bow, and am being offered either a bowtech guardian or a martin c4 cougar. Both come with a good amount of accessories.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice between which of these would be a better long term bow for target shooting?


I would say the Guardian. and.............
:welcomesign: :welcome: *Welcome to Archery Talk *:welcome: :welcomesign:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!! Believe half of what you hear and even less of what you see.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## rackless (Nov 21, 2010)

Bowtech and Martin are both great companies IMO. Shoot a few and pick the one you like best. Welcome to AT.


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT glad to have ya


----------

